

How does a fly turn upside down to land on a ceiling? (with video) - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bang/ask_yan/fly_upside_down_ceiling_land

======
ggchappell
Video is "Not available in your area". :-(

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Bother. And I searched for _ages_ to find that video. Now I have to go looking
again - not sure there is any readily accessible video of this. It's on the
BBC, isn't it.

Short sighted of them. Sorry I didn't think of that, and thanks for pointing
it out.

Apologies to all.

